# White Discharge from Nose



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Probably just dust or some irritation. As long as he's eating and drinking I wouldn't worry. If it gets worse or his breathing becomes labored (like it sounds when you have a chest cold), I would have the vet out.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Does your horse breath heavier than usual after excercise? and when it does, does it sound like gargling? if so, you could have an upper respiratory infection.


----------



## EmilyRosie (Oct 8, 2010)

Our horses get this sometimes I think they just inhale an irritant or something. Usually its fine and nothing to worry about, but if it persists or gets worse I'd get it checked out.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

white is not really cause for concern its when its yellowish/greenish that it may cause for some concern. Just watch for temp if they go off feed labored breathing . Im sure its probably dust etc Good luck 

TRR


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I was experiencing the same thing with Jesse. Often the discharge would appear after a ride. It looked exactly as you described. He seemed to get out of breath quickly during our ride but I thought he was just out of shape. Had the vet out, turns out he has heaves. 

Is your horse stalled? Or have they been given dusty/moldy hay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

OMG ARKSLY I love that guy on Whos Line is it anyways He was a riot. 

Sorry off subject lol


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

He is out of shape. He is stalled at night and out in the field during the day. His breathing is a little labored after working. I brought that up to the vet over the phone. This vet has seen Mission before. He said that it was happening just because Mission was out of shape. He is back to work after two years at pasture.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just keep an eye on him that the labored breathing doesnt continue after hes back in shape. If he starts coughing along with this discharge I would have him check by vet could be the start of heaves.


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

He's probably just out of shape (unless he's heaving, gasping, gargling), and it's spring time, the nose is probably an irritant.

I try not to overdramatize things, there's enough to stress about with horses to worry about every little runny nose.


----------

